# Piano pieces , recommendations



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

My favorite piano works are Beethoven and Mozarts sonatas 
I really enjoy his piano sonatas. 

I know Bach keyboard works and sometimes I listen Chopin , specially Waltzs .

I like to listen piano music in the morning at breakfast , I'm looking for something
happy like Mozart's humor and funny sonatas...


----------



## PierreN (Aug 4, 2013)

--Haydn, Six Late Piano Sonatas, performed by Glenn Gould.
--Domenico Scarlatti, 555 keyboard sonatas. (I can't offer recommendations since I play many but never listen to recordings).
--Richard Strauss, 5 piano pieces op.3, and Sonata op. 5, Glenn Gould.
--Händel's Suites for Harpsichord 1-4, Glenn Gould playing the harpsichord!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Check out Muzio Clementi's piano sonatas and sonatinas. The former are as good as early Beethoven! The latter are true delights


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Definitely try Haydn's piano sonatas. Perhaps also Ligeti's Musica ricercata.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hombre777 said:


> I'm looking for something
> happy like Mozart's humor and funny sonatas...


Try Glen Gould playing Beethoven sonatas. If you want to try a new composer then try Kurtag's Jatekok.


----------



## BlackKeys (May 12, 2015)

Although I could listen to Mozart's Sonatas for hours, here are a few favourites -

Sonata No. 1
Sonata No. 10
Sonata No. 11
Sonata No. 15
Sonata No. 18

As for Beethoven - 

Sonata No. 23
Sonata No. 24
Sonata No. 28

If you like Chopin Waltzes -

Waltz Op. 64 No. 2
Waltz Op. 69 No. 2
Grande Valse Brillante Op.18
Waltz Op.posth.70 No.3

Other Chopin favourites - 

Prelude No. 17
Etude Op. 25. No. 1
Nocturne Op. 27 No. 2
Etude Op. 10 No. 1


All these pieces are happy, calming, or both. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Rachmaninov wrote some excellent piano music that seems to be quite underrated. His solo piano work isn't as big as Chopin's or Liszt's but it's worth checking out!


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

As a Haydnite, I certainly won't endorse the view that his music is light/joyful. It is quite a few times but not always. He was a man after all. Not a pop star.

But, yeah, some of his piano sonatas and Scarlatti's Last 100 sonatas. If you want to listen to them, here you go.

SCOTT ROSS PLAYS SCARLATTI'S KEYBOARD SONATAS - 34 DISCS OF GLORIOUS MUSIC


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I recommned the piano sonatas and nocturnes of Beethoven contemporary *John Field*. *Hummel* and *Ferdinand Ries* sonatas are also highly enjoyable. Then, going into the romantic and beyond, I like the piano works of *Johannes Brahms* and *Nicolai Medtner*.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Mendelssohn's songs without words. I recommend Barenboim's rendition.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

In the same vein as the Mendelssohn, Grieg's _Lyric Pieces_.


----------

